# Watch out!!!!!!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Repair shops are loving those people. :roll: 

Hopefully no one was seriously hurt!


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like a good time to put on the chains or better yet park the car.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you see how fast some of those people where going? 

Looks like a good training video that all should watch each year.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I swear that I saw a video just like this one either last year or a couple of years ago on the same street.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Did you see how fast some of those people where going?
> 
> Looks like a good training video that all should watch each year.......


That was my thought; as if seeing 4-10 cars already victims of the slick road wasn't a clear enough of a sign to slow way down.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Neat video, but I'm not so sure I would want to put it on YouTube for the world to see. He zooms right in on the street sign so you can clearly see the address. I don't know that I would want the world knowing where I live.


----------

